# the greatest ice fisherman in the world



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Have you ever met someone while fishing who compeletly ruined your day? 

Today I met the greatest ice fisherman in the world. My rod is not good, my line is junk, and I should move over there.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Never met anyone like that but ,,, how'd ya do after you moved and got new equipment???


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i've run into a few of em like that, especially a few of the younger crowd.

steve


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

All do respect not all of the younger crowd are cocky and rude like that! Give the younger generation some credit.....


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

MSUICEMAN said:


> i've run into a few of em like that, especially a few of the younger crowd.
> 
> steve


Steve and Scotty are part of the younger crowd as am I, but a lot of the "expurts" I see seem to be under the age of 20.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

some of the "experts" have been experts since they were born. some people are just like that. I just don't see it in the older generation much at all, as they were taught both manners and at least some humility. The kids younger than myself seem to have a high concentration of "experts" and know-it-alls, and "no, this is how it really is" people.

man, i can't stand that.

steve


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Steve, it is pronounced "expurts" It is actually a special kind of "expert".... see an "expert" knows a lot about a lot, because they have been actually trained in that field, and have experience..... while an "expurt" knows some big words, and really sounds smart, they may have read a few books... and sometimes even fool some people. But in the end, the "expurt" always shows his true colors as the jackass that he is....LOL

I think I am starting to sound like an "expurt" now too.... Since i know so much about "experts"... :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

no this guy was long in the tooth. oh...and basically forget about fishing the big show at wamplers.....you're not even close to good enough. do you even know what a redear sunfish is?


----------



## salmonboy86 (Sep 23, 2003)

is one of the young crowd only cocky when catching fish lmao. Nawww Just rude to tell people u this and that only mess with people u know well like that.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*this is where scotty mentions it was an old guy so the ensuing fight over the young crowd is mute:lol: :lol: i wish i was there id show em where my junk fishing rod would fit real good!!! *


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Why all the ripping on the future of this great sport? Im under 20 and i do know a lot about fishing in this great state of Michigan but i dont consider my self an "expert" nor a "expurt" just a kid who loves to fish and wants to see others enjoy this great sport! If I'm catching fish and someone else isen't ofcourse im going to throw them a few tips but that sure doesn't mean that i think I'm the worlds greatest fisherman just wanting a guy (or gal) to enjoy the time they get to spend out on the water. I just think its kinda crappy to sterotype "the young crowd"


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Relax guys...LOL Like I said myself, Scotty, Ozz, and Msuiceman are part of the younger crowd. We are making as much fun of ourselves(or at least I was) as we were everyone else. And salmonboy, I am still trying to figure out what on earth you are getting at. Jeez, I can't even make jokes anymore on here. I figured the whole "expurt" thing would get a laugh out of someone.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

One time I heard a member say "everyone on the internet is an expert nowadays". That was you Quest....at the pig roast  

I hear what you're saying. I hope I don't even come across like that. But I'm sure I have, unintentionally. This dude got under my skin bad....the worst part was he was playing coy with me as if I couldn't understand he was talking down to me. Completely blew me out of my 'have fun' fishing after work mindset. He caught more I'm sure, and bigger....that part does not bother me one bit.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Was his name Tom ?


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

haha Jim good one.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

The ice fishing this year has humbled this "expurt". I wish I was a beginner again! At least I caught more fish back then.

Zob


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I got the best fix for that...headphones and a portable cd player or radio!!. Fixes most know it alls in seconds also helps fight nicotene /whisky/ care to taste my auger / fits in cases like that  Works for me


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> some of the "experts" have been experts since they were born. some people are just like that. I just don't see it in the older generation much at all, as they were taught both manners and at least some humility. The kids younger than myself seem to have a high concentration of "experts" and know-it-alls, and "no, this is how it really is" people.
> 
> man, i can't stand that.
> 
> steve



The definition of expert...

an "ex" is a has been 

a "spurt" is a drip under pressure


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

If it makes you feel any better Ive learned this over the years.

As soon as you start running your mouth about how good you are at something you find yourself getting your hat handed to you not long afterwards.Doesn't matter if it's fishing,hunting or anything else.The last thing I'd tell a guy is how he's doing everything wrong fishing...just asking for a skunk real soon :lol: 
Don't take it to heart...some guys are just jerks and always will be


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Scotty sounds like your Dad was pritty hard on ya :lol: Kidding JK.


----------

